# 6x9 VS. 6.5 Component



## nightrunner06 (Jul 7, 2008)

does any body know of a speaker that is a 6x9 with component like qualities? im looking to replace my diamond audio d3 6x9 in the front door of my truck....i was looking at going with the Morel Tempo 6 component but i didnt know if going with a conversion plate would be a good idea.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

from what i've gathered and from install experience, replacing your 6x9 with an adapter plate a 6.5 component setup is a great idea


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

6x9's are given a bad rap mainly because there are so many cheap ****ty ones on the market. Comparing like quality speakers, I'd rather have a 6x9 than a 6.5. The bass response alone would be much better.

There are a few really good 6x9's on the market. The Image Dynamics XS69 has gotten rave reviews, although I've never heard it.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

From my understanding a 6 x9 does have certain weaknesses that cant be overcome. While it may have better mid bass performance than some 6.5s it exhibits the beaming characteristics of a 9" driver making it a bad choice for a 2 way. OTOH if you have a 3-way you would be better off with a 8 inch driver than a 6 x9 because it would likely have better mid bass performance. 

There are certain situations obviously that a 6 x 9 may be Taylor made for but the good ones are few and far between and most likely you can get a better value out of a round driver


----------



## nightrunner06 (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for all the info i was looking to get a 2 -way setup


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

the Image Dynamics XS69 is a compenent set that comes with a 6x9 mid and a tweet.


----------



## nightrunner06 (Jul 7, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> the Image Dynamics XS69 is a compenent set that comes with a 6x9 mid and a tweet.


how do they sound


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i haven't heard any myself yet but there's a few ppl out there who have and the response is usally good. i myself run the x65 mids from the xs65 and they sound awesome.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Horsemanwill said:


> i haven't heard any myself yet but there's a few ppl out there who have and the response is usually good. i myself run the x65 mids from the xs65 and they sound awesome.


One of the few exceptions to the rule.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<---- Will be using them as midbasses.


----------

